# BFD setup help - input level



## greenink (Jan 4, 2009)

:dontknow:Another newbie to the Shack needs an answer to a question that has probably been asked before - I apologize in advance if that is the case. I'm a two-channel guy using dual subs, and would love to use the BFD to control room nodes. I see from the BFD set-up guide that the first thing I have to do is set the input level on the BFD. However, having no way to do this (some two-channel amps have a volume control on their sub-outs, but most, like mine, do not) I am wondering if I can still use the BFD to advantage without being able to set the input correctly? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I am wondering if I can still use the BFD to advantage without being able to set the input correctly?


Yeah, you should be fine as long as the preamps output that you use feeding the BFD is a standard line level (which it would be). The BFD has a switch that changes its input level from consumer to pro also if needed. 

The setting of the input level is simply a precaution. It allows the user to play their loudest level they would use, and then adjust the sub out trim pot in their receiver a bit to ensure the BFD doesn't clip.

brucek


----------



## greenink (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, Bruce...glad to hear that, as I already ordered the BFD! I appreciate the quick response - this site is fantastic, BTW.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I already ordered the BFD


So if you haven't already, you'll have time now to read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page...

brucek


----------

